# brown stuff on duckweed



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

what is this on duckweed? it is also on other plants in tank. it can be rubbed off and under it looks ok. and how do i get rid of it? ty


----------



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

Is algae growning in your tank?, it can be from that or else to much co2 inside your tank. I got that once, I end up doing a 75% water change and turn off my lighting for 3 days straight and it all went away. But it seem like dirty waste scum due to less water changing.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I always get brown stuff on my plants. When it is on hornwort & anacharis I just throw away the worst part and keep the new growth. When it is on anubias I rub it off the leaves with my fingers. so far it hasn't affected my duckweed or amazon sword.

I figured it was due to either hard water or high ph. it's like rust.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

i dont have co2 and its a 55 gal. i change only about 5-10 gals once a week. have bout 7 female bettas and 8 neons and 2 corys and 5 otos. i try not to over feed but im not sure if i am still...


----------

